# SUPER puffy Bath Scrubber



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

SUPER Puffy Bath Scrubber...

H hook

Ch 4 - join - Ch 1..never turn

Row 1 - sc in each st around - join - ch 1 (12)

Row 2 - 3 sc in each st around - join - ch 3 (36)

Row 3 - 3 dc in each st around- join - ch 3 (108)

Row 4 - 3 tc in each st around- join - ch 3 (324)

ok now if you dont understand Row 5 please let me know

Row 5 - sc in next st..now chain up 3...sc in next st...ch up 3...sc in next st...cont around to end and tie off...hope I explain that well..

now for the hanging loop...Ch 40 and leave enough tail at the beginning and end to sew in the ring in the center, as you see I made my loop a different color so it was easy to find...

My mom has alzheimer's and she likes bright color so when I make her something I try to make it very colorful for her...


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank You!! I love these!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

nifty


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

That looks neat. I am going to have to try it. I am not very good at crocheting, but I have to start somewhere. I am assuming that you used cotton yarn.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi: Thanks for this neat pattern. I am making it and wonder if there is a typo at the beginning. If I have a chain with 4 stitches, I would need to make THREE sc in each stitch to have 12. So I think there should be a 3 in front of "sc" in the first round after creating and joining the chain. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern -- I would love to do it. What kind of yarn did you use? I always feel that cotton wouldn't be soft enough for a bath scrubber but maybe I am wrong?


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a site that will teach me to do these stitches? I can chain and attach it to make a circle. I've always resisted crochet in favor of knitting but I have to learn how to make this fab scrubber. Thank you.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

By the way, I've knit loofahs and washcloths. A nubby cotton is the best exfoliator.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I am totally lost with row 5. Chain up?? Is this how you get it to turn into a ball? I'd really love to make this but don't want to get frustrated. Please explain. Sorry if I'm being a total ditz.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I don't crochet but my mom does...think I may ask her to make me one!


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

Ch 1..sc 12 st in ring...Dont count the Ch 1


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

SUPER Puffy Bath Scrubber...

H hook

Ch 4 - join - Ch 1 (does not count as st)..never turn


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

The question is regarding row 1. Another reader said to make 12 sc in the ring, which is fine. But I think row 1 should be make 3 sc in each of the 4 chains.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Please explain Row 5 are you sc then doing a chain 3 which will make a loopy edge then sc in next st and chain 3 again for the next loopy st?
Do I have that correct

Thanks for this pattern so cute.

KatM


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much for posting this awesome pattern TnWonderer.

Hugs and God Bless you and your mom,

Camilla



TnWonderer said:


> SUPER Puffy Bath Scrubber...
> 
> H hook
> 
> ...


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi KatM: I am not the original poster of this pattern, but when you get to row 5, your puff will be very "full." Chain 3, then sc in the next stitch, chain 3, sc in next stitch. This will really fill out the puff. I've gotten to this row and mine is looking good. But I think my first row did not not have enough stitches, so the puff may not be as full as the one pictured by TNWonderer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Someone asked me how I knit loofahs. Here's my reply in case anyone else is interested.

just knit a rectangle, maybe 12 by 6 or 8 inches--what ever size you like, knit an icord or use a washable ribbon, gather the 12 inches in the middle and tie it. Voila. Loofah. You use washable wool or cotton for obvious reasons. There are some nice soft blends if you don't want it to exfoliate--which I do so I use all cotton. I personally don't like acrylic but I imagine it would work. Good luck.


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

do a sc in next st...from there ch up 3...then sc in next st...this will make a deco loop on the end..._/\_


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

yes...


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

If this is for me, I use a nubby lightweight cotton, double strand. 5 st on 5 or 6 needle.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

If this is for me, I use a nubby lightweight cotton, double strand. 5 st on 5 or 6 needle.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

what kind of yarn?


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

I use red hart...just the reg. No special kind...I use up my scraps for this..


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm thinking there's 12 in the center ring of the first ring. Makes the most sense to me.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Bulkarn said:


> Can anyone recommend a site that will teach me to do these stitches? I can chain and attach it to make a circle. I've always resisted crochet in favor of knitting but I have to learn how to make this fab scrubber. Thank you.


Youtube is great and stitchdiva has some great tutorials on crochet. Yell out if you need help! I love to crochet and alternate that and knitting. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

What yarn did you use?....Della



TnWonderer said:


> SUPER Puffy Bath Scrubber...
> 
> H hook
> 
> ...


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for this one will be making a lot of these.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I needed a little project before Sunday. This will work well. THANKS


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

drdi said:


> Hi KatM: I am not the original poster of this pattern, but when you get to row 5, your puff will be very "full." Chain 3, then sc in the next stitch, chain 3, sc in next stitch. This will really fill out the puff. I've gotten to this row and mine is looking good. But I think my first row did not not have enough stitches, so the puff may not be as full as the one pictured by TNWonderer. Hope this helps.


Thanks drdi for the extra instruction for row 5. That's what I thought it meant, I don't like to get to a row and then wonder what's next, I usually read through a pattern to make sure I understand what to do. For this project I'm going to use cotton so it's a fast wash easy to dry item.
Thanks again for the help.
KatM


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Kat M: I made two of these scrubbers yesterday out of cotton. Not as exfoliating as the scrubbers we buy in the store, but nice all the same. It makes up quickly. Enjoy!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

OOh great pattern thanks for sharing, i'll never have to buy a nasty nylon one again ... hmmm now wondering if i can knock some up quick to add to smellies i've bought for crimbo...


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

if you ch4 and join in row 1 then sc in each stitch in row 2 how do you end up with 12 stitches for row 2?


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

in Row 1 you ch1 does not count as a st...then sc 12 in the chain...Row 2 is 3 sc in each st...you end up with 36 st.


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

in Row 1 you ch1 does not count as a st...then sc 12 in the chain...Row 2 is 3 sc in each st...you end up with 36 st.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

ty I just wondered the pattern does not say to do that 


Thanks again and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I made one last night. Seeing how puffy it comes really doesn't matter if you miss a stitch it won't show.
This is a very easy pattern.
If you want a larger puff start with more stitches than 4 try 6. Then every row is three sc in each stitch making each row larger than the last.
After 4 rows it will be a big puff. Do your beg chain 3 sc in next stitch chain 3 sc in next st around it makes it big big big.
What a nice easy pattern.
Thanks You for sharing


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

For my seven yr old granddaughter I put a sc on the last row and did not put the ruffle...it fits her perfect..


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

it's funny that i stumbled on this pattern and post today after I took a shower and was looking at the puff and wondering if I could crochet or knit one instead of buying them all the time...perfect for personalization!


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

good way to get rid of scrap yarn...lolll


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I made one and it looked so pretty, but I was sadly disapointed after using it. It's heavy after being saturated with water, it took lots more soap because the cotton absorbed so much, and it took FOREVER (days) to dry out. So I'm very disapointed and won't be making any more.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow Thanks for the info. Never thought about how heavy it could get or how long it would take to dry.

I won't be making any more for scrubbing

Maybe for a flower embellishment if I make it smaller.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone else tried them and found out this to be true? Is it possible to ring them out really good by and and then let them dry? I still really like them. Maybe using a larger hook to make them lose and airy???? any ideas???


----------



## Bea27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! I made one, but instead of sewing the hanging loop on there, I started the chain from the beginning start. =)


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

wat kind of yarn did you use? Wanda


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Katm, I did wring it out as much as possible.


----------

